# Small magnum pistol primers



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a 9mm that i haven't been able to find any primers for, but last night i was checking one of my local gun stores and they have small magnum pistol primers. So my question being: can i use magnum primers in my 9mm? I reload with 4 gn titegroup behind a 125 gn bullet. I'm also looking at buying a 40 cal in the next few weeks. What are your thoughts on using magnum primers for these two calibers. what can i expect as far as increases in pressure?

Thanks for all your advice and help.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes you can use them. As far as how much it will increase pressure I do not know. They burn with more energy than a standard primer. You will want to do some testing with your load to make sure it is safe. I know a lot of 38super shooters that use small rifle primers. They usualy have to recut the pocket but that is so easy it is not funny. With your 40 just use those primers and do your load devlopment and you will be fine.

As President Roosevelt said: "We have nothing to fear but fear itself. And Chuck Norris."


----------

